# What's Tasty?



## JohniusMaximus (Apr 30, 2008)

My trip to Pensacola is getting closer. If I happen to have some luck surf fishing I want to know what is good for the table. All I know right now is Pompano is delicious and Ladyfish are better when used as cutbait.

What about the other fish likely to be caught surf fishing?

Thanks.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

You might luck into a slot redfish and you might catch some whiting which is not my favorite but a lot of people eat them.


----------



## jacko'fishes (Oct 28, 2007)

Pompano is the best. Grill it or bake it with citrus, Italian dressing and tomatoes. You can also fry it.

Redfish is super blackened.

Black drum is also good blackened

Flounder is super fried or baked with parmesan cheese.

Whiting is very good fried and great for gumo and chowder.

Bluefish is the healthiest fish in our salt water, like salmon is for fresh. Many don't like it, but I like it fried. Also good cold on salad.

Spanish and king mackerel can be caught in abundance on the pier, and they are great broiled with citrus and tomatoes.

Trout are good baked or fried.

Grunts and croakers are good fried.

Jack Cravalle is good as suchi or good smoked.

That's about all you'll get from land.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

> *jacko'fishes (5/4/2008)*
> 
> Jack Cravalle is good as suchi or good smoked.
> 
> ...


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Pink snapper if all else fails.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I kinda go along with jack o' fishes on this one! But, I "always" have one rod dedicated to an interested Cobia that cruise the beach. Don't think for a second that they won't. I see them while wading out and have thrown for them too! JMO. My wife even makes me keep any Large Sailcat and her father loves to eat them. I have to bone them out and take out any bloodline and then he tells her to keep all of them that we catch. But the Jack Cravalle, is a different story. If he wanted to eat them, he'd have to prove to me that he likes that stuff. I love Sushi, and I was a Chef for many years and have tried all kinds of Sushi, I'm not eating that stuff raw. I've seen the posting where the guy made steaks out of it and grilled it. I'd try that just to say I did. I also love Black Tip too!


----------



## JohniusMaximus (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks for the help!

I had no idea croakers were good to eat. On my last trip I was catching lots of them and didn't even consider keeping a few. Of course on my first trip I easily caught 3 dozen trout (At the time I had no clue what they were) off a pier and had no clue they were edible until some guy asked if I'd let him take a few home. After that all I caught were catfish.


----------



## Loanangler (May 5, 2008)

Redfish on the half shell is fantastic. try half with italian salad dressing and the other half with lemon,garlic,butter and spice to taste. Both are good.


----------

